# Testing Primers for Pressure Treated Lumber



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Album showing properties of three different primers by Insl-x. 

Aqua Lock Waterborne
http://www.insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=54 

Prime Lock Fast dry oil
http://www.insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=79

Stix Waterborne
http://www.insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=51

Stix was the best overall primer, aqua lock did very well for the much lower price. 


Prime Lock excelled at hiding knots, however there was no bleed trough in my first topcoat of Duration. As usual the oil was the easiest to apply.

https://picasaweb.google.com/100665...ssureTreatedLumber?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Waterborne + Pressured Treated Lumber = Fail


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have done plenty that haven't. Just need to let it dry long enough, when its juicy it will fail.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think(know) there are big difference in PT lumber- If you know what type you are working with, then acrylic works for the kiln dried or 6-12 month dried kind. El cheapo PT, or still "fresh," not so much with any paint. 
I have had success using stix and aqualock (great for the price, probably would still use it if it were more) and other acrylic primers.
All this being said, most PT I do is going to be stained, as thats what most HOs want. I do like having the option to paint it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Did you buy these primers, or were you "comped" them?

Just kidding, I couldn't resist. Carry on lol.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No comps in this group. Paid for each product, even bought a five of one of these products from another paint talk member. 

oops Both of us made some money.. :jester:


----------



## weldnpaint (Jun 15, 2012)

When I read this thread I imedently thought styx Ive had very good luck with that it was like using bm fresh start 12 years ago>>


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Tommy did you measure the moisture content of the wood before priming? Be curious what your findings are over time.

How long did you let the PT try out?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No I didn't measure moisture content, but it was about six months after installation. I have really good results using a solid stain as a primer coat on wetter pt.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I wonder how the Aqua compares to the Zinsser Smart Prime acrylic for interior water stain blocking...I still have a part of a gallon of Smart Prime on my van when I thought it was a cool low odor alternative.

However I found that even modified water based products don't work so well compared to solvent based when you're uncertain of the water affected substrate...


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I wonder how the Aqua compares to the Zinsser Smart Prime acrylic for interior water stain blocking...I still have a part of a gallon of Smart Prime on my van when I thought it was a cool low odor alternative.
> 
> However I found that even modified water based products don't work so well compared to solvent based when you're uncertain of the water affected substrate...


I used 3 coats of Killz 2 for my dining room ceiling and later had a shower leak upstairs. The water came through between a couple pieces of drywall. No water stains.


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Waterborne + Pressured Treated Lumber = Fail


Are you talking about waterborne primer on new PTL, or all waterborne primers/stains on all age/condition/seasoning of PTL?


----------

